# Boating Remedies Using Household Products



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

OK, most of you probably know that you can use hydrogen peroxide, ammonia and waterto remove mold and mildew and it won't rot the stitching in vinyl like bleach. But did you know about the other things that work also.

There are too many remdies to list on this site, so I am attaching a pdf file of all of them. Hope that you can make use of them.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

interesting, thanks for posting.

Jim


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Go to the dollar store and get the stuff called "Amazing" for $1. Cut it 50/50 with water and it will clean anything, including the tires on the trailer.


----------



## Sepulga (Oct 2, 2007)

Friend told me about this. I needed a large quantity of WD-40 and he said he made his own. One partmotor oil and three parts mineral spirits, in a spray bottle. So far so good. displaces water, lubes, stays put after mineral spirits evaporate, cheap, easy to make and store, easily available ingredients, can be thinner or thicker as your need dictates. He also turned me on to the best way I've found to clean the oil and grease and grud on engine blocks. Oven cleaner.....that's right oven cleaner.....the full strength kind, not the low odor or low fume. Usually a buck a can at the dollar store. Just don't get it on the cam bearings, rod bearings, or main bearings if yourgoin to reuse them....it''ll eat 'em up.

Have a great day

Don


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

This is great! I will be using the rust stain removal remedy in the morning. thanks, good post:clap:clap


----------

